# I am a horrible horrible slave to World Of Warcraft



## Lupus (Oct 29, 2005)

I've done many recreational drugs, drank myself into a stupor for a long time, been a smoker, but none of that compares to world of warcraft for being horribly addictive. I have three level 60s. A priest thats decked out in full Molten Core gear that has about 70 days played on him (thats 70 actual full 24 hour days), a rogue that i use for pvp that has 35 days on him and a shaman with an unknown amount of time played on him but i bet its over 20.

Currently im leveling a mage to 60 for AOE farming and other shennanigans and raiding 4 days a week. If anyone cares i play on shadow council.

A little comic about WOW http://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wow9ch.jpg


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I know what you mean. It's quite enticing. I have two 60s myself, both endgame equipped. One of them is a warlock with some serious damage gear. You DO NOT want to be hit by one of her shadowbolts.


----------



## Steven G. (May 18, 2006)

I heard they gonna riase the level cap in WoW to 70 (It's 60 now right?). Anyway, I play Final Fantasy XI, it's very addictive becuase it takes so long to get anywhere, plus most jobs cant solo well.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Yes the new cap will be 70 once the expansion is released I believe.

I know how you feel about being a slave to WOW as well. I have only 1 lvl 60 because I work alot, but every spare chance I get I am on WOW playing a battleground and raiding weekends with my guild. I just cant get over how hard they make it for people to get the battleground epics!! If you work, kiss that opportunity goodbye!


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Thankfully i'm free of WoW atm.. but i had a 60 Paladin on the US Arthas server and a 60 Tauren Warrior on EU Emerald Dream (quit the US servers and started over). I wasted so much time in that game :\


----------



## Mehhalic (Jun 6, 2005)

Got my account banned so I'm starting over on Emerald Dream again.


----------



## biggoofybastard (Jul 26, 2004)

42 tauren warrior, 28 tauren hunter and 8 troll shaman on boulderfist, lvl 10 mage on kel'thazud, the game takes way too much time if you want to lvl your professions and do battlegrounds, especially if you want to gain or even keep rank.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm addicted too. Got 3 60s so far, as well as a 48, 20 and 10. Currently on the malfurion server. Dreading have to move later this month... a day or 2 without wow is going to be hard indeed.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm an addict as well :cig I got a priest geared with AQ, BWL, MC gear and a 60 hunter as well with some MC gear.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

My roommate tried to convince me to play WoW, but after getting addicted to Ultima Online for awhile, I stayed away from this one. I might try it out once that new expansion comes out. We'll see.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I was addicted to MMO's all throughout high school and into my first two years of college (or what should have been college). Indeed they are the highest level of escapism I have ever known--and I used them as such. Very addicting, but I think the games lost their efficacy after a while. WoW was the last game I played. I had a prot warrior(Unis)/holy priest(Shonti) duo with my friend on Cenarion Circle. With warrior and priest being the fundamental core of a group, the idea was to raid instance at our convenience. We got to around 58 and then deleted ourselves. I didn't have the confidence to tank epic-level instance anyway. I stopped playing games altogether after we quit. That was it. It seems anything you use to escape always leaves you high and dry after the party is over. D=


----------



## Coup (Jun 18, 2006)

i've just started WoW. PHUQ ME IS THAT GAME ADDICITVE!!!!!! :O

I'm a future slave, i can see it now :afr


----------



## shaggy19024 (Sep 6, 2005)

i just got the game myself, its quite addictive


----------



## deliman (Feb 2, 2006)

Addictive indeed. I started playing a couple months ago, not quite at endgame yet but should be soon.

On a tangent, does anyone get SA while playing? Even behind the relative anonymity of the computer I find it hard for me to group up for instance runs, especially for encounters I haven't seen before. I end up spending hours just reading wowwiki and thottbot to prepare so I don't do anything stupid. My friend (who started playing around the same time as me) on the other hand, just jumps into instances as the tank without knowing anything beforehand. I wish I had that confidence, if I did I'd probably be 60 working on getting some decent gear.

In the end though, all my runs turn out fine and are pretty straightforward, and sometimes I'm actually leading everyone. Eh, I guess the elitist attitudes on general chat and the now global lfg channel along with the fact that most people are leveling alts and have been through everything before scares me off. I can't even imagine getting on vent later on if I do raids.

Anyone else feel this?

Sorry for the long *** tangent. WoW is too addictive.


----------



## Darkon (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm a horrible horrible slave to medievia. Its a free mmorpg, but with better gameplay in my opinion. It's worth checking out at least.
[/url]http://www.medievia.com/
So yeah, if you have always wanted to try WoW, but don't want to pay money, check this game out.


----------



## kermit (Apr 20, 2006)

i used to be a wow addict, but i have no friends that will play it (all my gamer friends refuse to spend money on their entertainment) so i was left with people i met in-game, and usually those friendships were frail at best.

but i'll be getting a new video card soon, and i really want to check out the new weather effects and to try the game with full rez and everything turned on 

however the idea of jumping into the game again alone is rather daunting. would anyone be interested in joining me with a new char? i would love to see a group of ppl from here (and their friends) set up a little guild somewhere 

i'll probably start playing late july after i get back from a trip, and after i pick up my new vid card.


----------



## Coup (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey Kermit, I'll join ya. Lemme know when ya wanna start


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

That is why I will NEVER purchase that game. Ever so often I am extremely tempted to go out and buy it. I want to play so much, it looks like something I'd have a lot of fun doing. But NEVER.

I read once that to buy WoW is to commit social suicide. I agree, with this game I can see myself having no semblence of a social life very quickly. I get addicted to things very quickly.

People have died playing that game for days straight.


----------



## Darkon (Mar 16, 2006)

I'd rather have a social life than play the best game ever made.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Squizzy said:


> I read once that to buy WoW is to commit social suicide. I agree, with this game I can see myself having no semblence of a social life very quickly. I get addicted to things very quickly.
> 
> People have died playing that game for days straight.


That's mainly just the crazy korean guys who are apparently too addicted to even bother to drink or go to the toilet whilst playing, but yeah.. WoW is evil 

It is social suicide, but if you don't have a social life in the first place i guess it doesn't matter eh?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Darkon said:


> I'd rather have a social life than play the best game ever made.


Best game ever made? :fall


----------



## nakedshrew (Dec 5, 2004)

Save your life guys, get away from it as soon as possible  I have one 60 but I'm never going back.


----------



## kermit (Apr 20, 2006)

i dunno, i get pretty addicted to mmo's but it always wears out fast... wow was the longest one for me, the rest were out of my head within a couple months.

just don't do the things that make you feel trapped... i've never felt like i couldn't just stop playing... but if you do something like... become really involved in a big guild... or a leader or something... then now you feel like you can't just leave. if you make friends in the game, get their msn or email. no problem. and remember, you can cancel your account, and all your stuff will still be there if you ever come back. it really doesn't take THAT much self-control to stop, if you need to... and honestly, your guild won't miss you  also, don't get into level 60 raiding unless you think it will really be fun for you  i never did it, but i can see how you might really regret falling into it.

all the horror stories you hear are of people that already had serious problems... if wow didn't send them down their slope, something else would have.

i played one character to 60... within a couple days of being 60 i was playing an alt  i then played almost every class to the mid-20s, which didn't take long because i knew all the noob areas and had lots of cash... and then had no more reason to touch the game. until now, cuz i'm feeling a little nostalgic, and the next patch should be a really good one


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

I have 3 level 60s and prolly 70 days played.. it feels so embarassing admitting it  but even if I do take breaks for a couple weeks from WoW I found myself just lounging about the house aimlessly with no clue what to do, so tv then substitutes for WoW, and I'd rather be doing SOMETHING then watching tv all day so I return to WoW..


----------



## nakedshrew (Dec 5, 2004)

Jinnix said:


> I have 3 level 60s and prolly 70 days played.. it feels so embarassing admitting it  but even if I do take breaks for a couple weeks from WoW I found myself just lounging about the house aimlessly with no clue what to do, so tv then substitutes for WoW, and I'd rather be doing SOMETHING then watching tv all day so I return to WoW..


Returning to WoW because you have absolutely nothing else to do with your day is a very bad move. Some of the people I used to play with had 3, 4 and 5 level 60s.. at that point you have to step back for a moment and think about what you're doing because it's pure escapism and the longer you ignore the fact that you will eventually have to face reality, the harder it's going to be for you when you do..


----------



## silverstein (Jul 9, 2006)

nakedshrew said:


> Returning to WoW because you have absolutely nothing else to do with your day is a very bad move. Some of the people I used to play with had 3, 4 and 5 level 60s.. at that point you have to step back for a moment and think about what you're doing because it's pure escapism and the longer you ignore the fact that you will eventually have to face reality, the harder it's going to be for you when you do..


Yeah, I re-opened my account earlier this month when I was really bored. Luckily, I found that I don't enjoy it anymore and have only played a few hours since. it's due to expire again on the 16th, and this time it's for good. I'm also never trying another MMORPG; it's too easy to get lost in it and would just cause me to go out even less it that's possible.


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

<---- formerly lupus

I quit back in june and dont regret it for a second.


----------



## nakedshrew (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh noes, the burning crusade might be coming out next month :afr I will not give in, I don't _really_ want to play a blood elf mage.. seriously :um


----------



## kermit (Apr 20, 2006)

hmm... you guys are so serious... yeah the game can be pretty addicting but is it really THAT hard to control? well, i guess it depends on the person... but i have a serious lack of self-control, and wow never ruined any part of my life. although it gave me a lot of sleepy days at work  i guess it helps that i already spent a lot of time chatting/posting on the net... and a lot of time playing games... so wow was just combining the two 

really the important thing is just not to develop any attachment that makes it feel like you HAVE to play. if the money is a problem, don't do it, because you'll feel like you have to play. if you get into a guild where people rely on your presence, and you have responsibilities, you'll feel like you have to play. if you spend too much time doing anything that isn't truly FUN for you (such as grinding for levels/items), you'll feel like it's a job and you have a big investment and you have to play. when you feel like you can't close your account at any given time, you're then developing a wow problem heheh. just remember, your characters will always be there, even if you quit for a few months  if there are people in-game you don't want to lose, just add them on msn/aim/icq... no problem.

get a friend to play with you, read the quests and stories, take your time, enjoy the game. when wow first came out, it was my savior... i'd come home from a long, stressful day of anxiety at work... order in a pizza, put on pajamas, turn off the lights, light some candles and turn on the fire, and settle in for a long night of wow  (yes, i am the super nerd) even better if it's cold and rainy outside... probably when the expansion comes out, we'll be back into dark/cold/rainy weather, and i will end up playing. but if i have noone to play with, i probably won't last more than a couple weeks.

anyways  if anyone wants to do the same, start up when it's winter and the expansion is out (or just roll a new char if you're already playing), let me know! it's still a couple months away but i can add you on msn, so we're not total strangers when we start playing 

edit: i'm also open to alternative mmorpgs  wouldn't mind trying something new, there's a lot of free mmo trials... i also own a lot of the older mmo's and have been tempted into them for nostalgia's sake


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

Btw if you do play wow I reccomend you NEVER start the pvp grind for rank. That is one of the worst parts of WoW, because you really do HAVE to play if you wish to rank up competing with other players each week. At least with leveling a character or doing instances you can play on your own time. Even being in a raiding guild isnt as bad as having to play as much as you do if you hope to reach rank 11 and up.. I know someone in WoW whos wasted his whole summer to get rank 13, he never made it. Now hes rank 12 and his rank has actually been going down since a few weeks ago even though he pvps 8 hours a day.


----------



## biggoofybastard (Jul 26, 2004)

Rank 14 without paying someone to play your char = next to impossible.

This game is a huge timesink, and I'm thinking of giving it up as soon as I hit 60, put too many hours in not to. lol


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

I think everyone should be addicted to one MMORPG in their life. It breaks your will, but when you finally quit, you emerge a stronger person.

-Ryan


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

I raid mc/ony a few times a week now and I'm getting decked. I cant get over how awesome felheart should pads look on my gnome


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Yea I raid ZG Ony MC and soon BWL. My hunter is getting decked too which is sweet  I actualy play this game less now than when I was a 60 leveling. There are many ways to get lost in this game as a 60 we all know but i just try to manage my game play to a minimum of 3 hours a day except fridays when we raid MC. My dad on the other hand plays this game like crazy and wont ever stop talking about it :lol


----------

